# Demanded my French Fries



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I was with my grandmother and we went through the drive-through at McDonalds. They made us pull off to the side to wait for my Chicken Nuggets. After finally getting them, my grandma noticed her fries weren't in the sack. So I took off and ran into McDonalds and demanded my fries from the lady at the counter. I felt so empowered!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ha maybe your grandma just asked for the nuggets and not the combo meal?? They mess up a lot at the drive thru. I remember asking for large fries and instead, they gave me a large sprite. I guess I should speak more clearly.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, did you really have to demand them? It could have been an honest mistake.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn i cant do that right now it sucks being taking advantage of because you are not going to say anything


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I did it before but i had a major anxiety attack.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well done! But what do you mean by "demanded"?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Good on you for taking action, so long as you weren't rude to the employee.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> I was with my grandmother and we went through the drive-through at McDonalds. They made us pull off to the side to wait for my Chicken Nuggets. After finally getting them, my grandma noticed her fries weren't in the sack. So I took off and ran into McDonalds and demanded my fries from the lady at the counter. I felt so empowered!


nice


----------



## UK guy (Nov 6, 2013)

Im sure if you went in there and calmly pointed out the mistake, they would have apologized and given them to you straight away, and maybe even something free to make up for the inconvenience.

We all make mistakes...


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope you didn't yell. I understand how it's easy to feel taken advantage of when you have SA, but it's also important to be considerate. You're young, so you probably wouldn't know, but the employees in those places are often overworked. It's not too uncommon for one employee to be assigned enough work for two people, because management is cheap. There's never a reason to be rude unless it is directed at you first.

For example, I'll tell you a little story that happened a little while ago. Around 2 months ago, I was on Spring Break (I'm in college). I decided I wanted to buy a Nutribullet; it's a special blender that can make fruit and vegetable smoothies. I went on Target and saw the price, $100. There's a Target superstore less than 10 minutes from my house. I see there's an option to buy online, so I pay with my bank card so that it's waiting for me in the store when I go get it.

That night I head over there to get it, and I see there's a color in the store that wasn't available online. I bring that over, and ask if I can just swap that one for the one I was going to pick up. They tell me that all they have to do is cancel the order, because I wasn't charged yet, and I can go buy that one. Basically, my card gets declined in the line. I move to the side and call the bank to find out why, they tell me my account actually was charged. Went back over to customer service. They told me their system froze. Called the bank back, they told me it would take three days for the money to come back to my account.

The end result of this story was that, because I didn't blow up on them, they decided to give me the appliance. The money was going to be back in my account in 3 days. This means they were going to give me the $100 appliance for free. *Little did they know, I was about to pay in cash, because Anti-Anxiety ain't broke * but this is what happened.

I saved $100 and nobody had to get their day ruined by an angry person. Nobody there wanted the system to go down or for my account to be charged. Why should I yell at them just because they're there?

I just wanted you to take something away from my little story. There's a time and place for everything. As you get more socially experienced, you'll easily be able to realize who's trying to take advantage of you.

If this was a situation where you felt that you were genuinely being taken advantage of, and you stood up for yourself, bravo. And that's what I think this is.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think "demanded" means the same thing to someone with SA as anyone else, I would imagine it to be pretty calm.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> "Um...hi...would it be OK if you aren't too busy right now if I ask for the french fries my grandma ordered that I don't think we got in the bag? Sorry about this..."
> 
> ^That is how I demand.


This is exactly how I would.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good job! I hate when places screw up orders. I know McDonald's loves to not give me hash browns if I order a breakfast meal. Sometimes I've had too much anxiety to complain if a place screws up my order but it is something I can eat. Taco Bell has recently screwed up my shredded chicken XXL nachos. One time they gave me steak and another time they gave me beef. Had too much anxiety to bother calling and complaining. If a place gives me something I can't stand like Mayo on a sandwich I'll ask for a replacement though. 

Once had a Rally's put mayo on my olive burger and not give me my fry. The woman acted annoyed when I returned  The receipt matched what I ordered and it is ridiculous to expect someone to just accept having two things screwed up in their order. Most places will apologize and gladly fix your order, so no reason to be rude.

I really need to start avoiding fast food... At least when not on long road trips.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Damnnn. 

People don't play around when it comes to fast food.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Gus954 said:


> Damn i cant do that right now it sucks being taking advantage of because you are not going to say anything


lol.
I worry about that at times.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> lol, did you really have to demand them? It could have been an honest mistake.


That^


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Believe it or not, a lot of shy people work in fast food so you might not want to use these people as exposure therapy. I worked in a McD's for 5 years with SA. Rude customers are the worst.

I remember training a few people who refused to say a word.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Good job! I hate when places screw up orders. I know McDonald's loves to not give me hash browns if I order a breakfast meal. Sometimes I've had too much anxiety to complain if a place screws up my order but it is something I can eat. Taco Bell has recently screwed up my shredded chicken XXL nachos. One time they gave me steak and another time they gave me beef. Had too much anxiety to bother calling and complaining. If a place gives me something I can't stand like Mayo on a sandwich I'll ask for a replacement though.
> 
> Once had a Rally's put mayo on my olive burger and not give me my fry. The woman acted annoyed when I returned  The receipt matched what I ordered and it is ridiculous to expect someone to just accept having two things screwed up in their order. Most places will apologize and gladly fix your order, so no reason to be rude.
> 
> I really need to start avoiding fast food... At least when not on long road trips.


Why does it matter anyways? You ask for steak, they give you Terrier, lol.

But seriously, if there's one person you shouldn't be nasty to, it's the person in charge of making your food. I would have let that lady have it if I was in clear view of the area where the food was being made. I wouldn't have yelled, but I would have simply put her in check.

The thing that sucks about these jobs is that it doesn't matter if you only made one mistake all day. That one mistake might get you yelled at. People are selfish, and will take their frustration from other things out on people who had very little to do with it.

That's why I try to be considerate, but rudeness directed back at me when it was you that messed up is something I won't tolerate.

Fast food is terrible for you anyways


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Fast food is terrible for you anyways


 Unfortunately, this isn't true. It should have killed me a long time ago. It's not nearly as bad for me as I wish it was. It's only bad enough for you to beat you down into a vulnerable position where other people can hold your health hostage and demand ransom.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


>


I think your having way too much fun today. :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I think your having way too much fun today. :b


You're*


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

failoutboy said:


> "Um...hi...would it be OK if you aren't too busy right now if I ask for the french fries my grandma ordered that I don't think we got in the bag? Sorry about this..."
> 
> ^That is how I demand.


In my mind, it went down more like this:


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately, this isn't true. It should have killed me a long time ago. It's not nearly as bad for me as I wish it was. It's only bad enough for you to beat you down into a vulnerable position where other people can hold your health hostage and demand ransom.


This isn't something that's debatable...LOL.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You stuck it to a fast food worker. Whoa, what a big man you are.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ignopius said:


> So I took off and ran into McDonalds and demanded my fries from the lady at the counter. I felt so empowered!


Good for you!

When you write it out it sounds, well, trivial, though I know first hand how truly empowering such an experience can be.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AntiAnxiety said:


> This isn't something that's debatable...LOL.


 Where was I debating? I said what I meant. I didn't ask you what you thought of it. Fast food is not as bad for me as I wish it was. Period.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Where was I debating? I said what I meant. I didn't ask you what you thought of it. Fast food is not as bad for me as I wish it was. Period.


What I said was fact. It doesn't become false because you're still living, lol.


----------

